# Camp Knives



## NYWoodturner (Jun 4, 2017)

This is the style knife I made for the last auction and a knife swap with @Molokai.
It is 12.25" OAL and 7.25 blade length. The steel is Elmax - My new all-time favorite knife steel.
One is dressed in spalted yellow birch and the other Black Ash burl. Both are available.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jun 4, 2017)

We need an icon for 'dayum!'

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jun 4, 2017)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 4, 2017)

Beautiful knives Scott! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 4, 2017)

Nice work! They're both beautiful knives!

What's a 'life swap'? Surely you didn't mean 'wife swap'?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 4, 2017)

Those are awesome Scott! I really like the way you left some imperfections in the handles, gives it more character IMO. Dammit! Doc beat me to the joke, I was going to throw out a similar quip lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 4, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Those are awesome Scott! I really like the way you left some imperfections in the handles, gives it more character IMO. Dammit! Doc beat me to the joke, I was going to throw out a similar quip lol


Sick minds think alike!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 4, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Nice work! They're both beautiful knives!
> 
> What's a 'life swap'? Surely you didn't mean 'wife swap'?



LMAO. I'm just glad I didn't make THAT error. I don't know that either Tom or Dijana would have found humor in that  
I went back and cleaned that one up ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Molokai (Jun 5, 2017)

Both knives are awesome. Handle design is perfect. My prototype from knife swap feels sturdy in hand. Great work Scott !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 5, 2017)

Love the knives! The handles are great and I like the shape of the blades.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 5, 2017)

Nice work- They get better each time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 5, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Sick minds think alike!


You should definitely know, Doc!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 5, 2017)

I really love Those Scott, beautiful work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

